# masterbuilt mes 130p probe question



## Pezinator4200 (Dec 28, 2019)

Newbie question. I got a Masterbuilt for Christmas and I've been looking everywhere and read through the manual but I have a question about the meat probe that I can't find an answer for. 

Are you able to use the built in temperature probe in the meat while the smoker is cooking or is it only to check the meat when it's done?


----------



## Murray (Dec 28, 2019)

Insert the probe and leave it in.


----------



## Pezinator4200 (Dec 28, 2019)

Murray said:


> Insert the probe and leave it in.



Thank you for the reply. So I just put the probe line through the door and leave it in the meat?


----------



## ChuxPick (Dec 28, 2019)

pez, stick it in and leave it as Murray said, also you may want to consider a remote probe as well. Masterbuilts are not known for there  thermometers being accurate


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 28, 2019)

Pezinator4200 said:


> Newbie question. I got a Masterbuilt for Christmas and I've been looking everywhere and read through the manual but I have a question about the meat probe that I can't find an answer for.
> 
> Are you able to use the built in temperature probe in the meat while the smoker is cooking or is it only to check the meat when it's done?


While it’s cooking is how its designed to be used. Mine went bad pretty quick. If you plan on cooking multiple pieces of meat I’d recommend you get a decent multi probe unit. They are not very expensive and are very useful.


----------



## Murray (Dec 28, 2019)

Pezinator4200 said:


> Thank you for the reply. So I just put the probe line through the door and leave it in the meat?


Not sure what you are asking.  The OEM probe is built inside the cooking chamber, there is no need to “put the probe line through the door” except maybe to insert the probe into the meat then the probe, meat and probe line all go back into the smoker.  If you buy an after market digital remote probe which is highly recommended then the probe line with go through the door or fed into the top vent,  the after market digital thermometer will sit outside the cook chamber.


----------



## dr k (Dec 29, 2019)

Some smokers have a plug on the cable probe therm to plug into a port on the smoker controller. Then thread into the cabinet through an access. Is this yours or is it a permanent cable inside the smoker going into the inside wall of the smoker. I looked up your model but can't find  anything. Give us pics  so we can help you and more details.


----------



## dr k (Dec 29, 2019)

Pg. 19 of 60 in the  Mes 130p manual online shows a port in the back of the controller to plug the probe into and a hole in the back of the smoker to insert the probe into the smoker.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 29, 2019)

Yes, an extra digital thermometer would be good. ( Meat probe, and smoke chamber temps )  When you get a  chance if haven't already , I would test probe with the ice water to see where it is actually at.


----------

